# Cutting Boards



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

I thought I had posted these before but I can't find the thread. I made some cutting boards for Christmas presents last year. We have four girls, grown with their own families, so they all got one, as well as my sweetie and a long time friend.

I surprised my friend with hers. She is a flounder fisherperson deluxe. I had asked for her addy so I could send a Christmas card, but instead, I shipped her cutting board to her. Next thing I know, my phone is ringing and it is her on the end of the line. She was ecstatic! "That is going on the wall. No way I will ever put a knife mark on it'"  It is the one made with maple and walnut strips.

Our daughters loved them also. 

No tricks here. Just maple and walnut strips glued together, planed smooth and sanded. I searched for some free clip art on the inet and printed 'em out big enough to make the boards. Not rocket science, but it worked. The finish is mineral oil soaked and rubbed in.

The big cutting board was sold to a friend that is on a BBQ cook off team.

If you are looking for that last minute gift, here are some ideas for you to consider.

Note: These will help you thin out your short pieces you have been hoarding! :lol:

Mike


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice work Mike 
The last one you built , to make that groove around the perimeter did you run it down the face of the fence on the router table and have a predetermined stop . Or did you have a hand router on top using guide?


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I really like those Mike, the designs you picked are so simple and clean. This would be an excellent project for forum members that are just starting out and anyone else who wants to use up a bunch of scrap and get a pat on the back from recipients. Also a good project to hone your design and woodworking skills. And best of all it is a fun project . There is no limit on the amount of expression you can put into them. 

Good job.

Herb


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

RainMan1 said:


> Very nice work Mike
> The last one you built , to make that groove around the perimeter did you run it down the face of the fence on the router table and have a predetermined stop . Or did you have a hand router on top using guide?


Hey Rick. Good question. It just so happens that I found a couple of pics that had been misplaced. One shows the template I set up to route the juice groove. What isn't shown is a filler piece I put in the center area of the board for the router to ride on. I used double sided tape for that.

Then there is the jig I made to cut the finger relief in each end of the board. I used a 1/2 inch cove bit for that groove and the juice groove.

Finally, the board was about 15 x 25 inches and I didn't have anything to put it in so I made a temporary tub so I could flood it with mineral oil.

And Mandi loves her Rooster.

That's my story and I'm sticking to it! :yes4:


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> I really like those Mike, the designs you picked are so simple and clean. This would be an excellent project for forum members that are just starting out and anyone else who wants to use up a bunch of scrap and get a pat on the back from recipients. Also a good project to hone your design and woodworking skills. And best of all it is a fun project . There is no limit on the amount of expression you can put into them.
> 
> Good job.
> 
> Herb


Thanks Herb. A lot of us are bad about keeping the short pieces. I just can't bear to throw anything out. I have even made some drink coasters with the smaller stuff.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Ok at this point I should have had an incling that a template was involved lol . Bad Rick


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Mike is the jig and template guy, after my own heart, The only way to go. 

Funny how a router is so effortless to use when the right setup is done and an angry critter when it is let to have it's own mind.

Herb


----------



## Web Shepherd (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike ~ Outstanding tutorial for making cutting boards! How did you get the corners of your juice grooves to come out so neat and clean? Did you have to lift your router at the end of each run and then change direction? Really liked your creative "tub" for soaking the boards in mineral oil. 

Bob


----------



## joefyffe (Apr 1, 2014)

Simple ELEGANCE,Mike! You did yourself proud!


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Another great looking project, Mike. And as always, nice pictures that are almost self explanatory of the phases of work. Nice idea about using the filler for the router to ride on. I learn something every day here. And I agree, there's no such thing as scrap. The can I have marked "Scrap" is my go-to place when I need something small. Jim


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Web Shepherd said:


> Mike ~ Outstanding tutorial for making cutting boards! How did you get the corners of your juice grooves to come out so neat and clean? Did you have to lift your router at the end of each run and then change direction? Really liked your creative "tub" for soaking the boards in mineral oil.
> 
> Bob


Well, to be honest, I have slept a few times since then. :sad:

I think I just followed the boards all the way around. I just checked my cove bit. It doesn't have a bearing so I guess I used a guide bushing. When the guide hits the end boards, I just turn the router and continue the cut down the next side. The profile of the cutter simply makes a 90 deg angle. I was very pleased. That was the first board I had cut a juice groove in and I do remember being very nervous. I must have checked, measured and scratched my head a dozen times before committing the bit to the wood. 

Having a piece for filler the same thickness and the outer guide really helped to stabilize the router. I could see early on that I was going to have trouble keeping the router stable and not let it rock, which would have ruined the beautiful board.


----------



## ksidwy (Jul 13, 2013)

Cool!!!!!
Sid


----------



## UlrichJ (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice job!


----------

